
 Apache vs Nginx: Practical Considerations (2015) - g4k
https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/apache-vs-nginx-practical-considerations
======
reacharavindh
I skimmed through the article and a simple question came to mind that I
couldn't get an easy answer for. For serving static files to very few users,
what would the performance difference be between Apache httpd and Nginx.
Throughput wise and latency wise..

I can run this experiment on VMs, but wanted to ask here in case anyone
already did.

~~~
gtirloni
Nonscientific experiment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14590060)

* httpd 2.45.5, default config (prefork), peaked at 24 processes and ~8MB RSS each (192MB) => 88k req/sec

* nginx 1.10.3, default config, peaked at 8 processed and ~4MB RSS each (32MB) => 199k req/sec

* httpd 2.45.5, stripped down mpm_event, peaked at 5 processed 8MB each (40MB) ==> 89k req/sec

~~~
tyingq
Turn off AllowOverride so that Apache doesn't check for .htaccess on every
request.

I suspect the numbers get very similar then.

